# New Truck Prices



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

I was looking online at trucks the other day. I saw a 2021 F250 crew cab with the diesel engine. It was listed at $125,000. when I clicked on the window sticker it was msrp at $78,000. 
The dealer actually thinks he's going to sell this for $45,000. over sticker. The world has gone to hell.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

The local Ford dealer's tv ads actually make a big deal about not adding any dealer markups "like other dealers". Haven't looked at any of their prices though.

i just wonder who's paying these high prices and how they can afford it.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

They want more for used trucks then what they sold for lol.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

They call it a chip fee, $5000.00 over list a customer just paid for a Ferd Bronco.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Ram dealer 45 minutes away lists an “availability” charge of $3,000.00 on all new vehicles in inventory. They don’t even hide it.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Here in MA and NH for dealers have "fair market value" fees


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

The do that here too. Its like a extra 3 -5k.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Actually it depends on which dealer and if you find the truck
I just got a brand new 2021 f350 diesel regular cab chassis and cab with western snow plow and knaphide tool box for 72 k including all tax and fees


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

stainlessman said:


> I was looking online at trucks the other day. I saw a 2021 F250 crew cab with the diesel engine. It was listed at $125,000. when I clicked on the window sticker it was msrp at $78,000.
> The dealer actually thinks he's going to sell this for $45,000. over sticker. The world has gone to hell.


Are you sure you weren't looking at base plus options.
The f250 super Baja Shelby goes for 125k


----------



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

https://bozardford.com/sale/ford-f150-jacksonville-fl/page-2


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Apparently gm and ford have been telling dealers recently to knock off the added fee's over msrp, or risk not receiving inventory.... curious how that plays out. Plan to keep my 19 f250 another 2-3 years. Hopefully straightened out by then.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Are you sure you weren't looking at base plus options.
> The f250 super Baja Shelby goes for 125k
> View attachment 232141


I should have bought that instead a Raptor last week.

My 350 Tremor stickered 82K 18 months ago, 11,500 miles, traded in for 80

Raptor had a 15K mark up, talked them down 5K. My difference was 10K. Happy I guess, it's all relevant.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

my dealer is still taking employee discounts, but they are passing on factory increases


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

1olddogtwo said:


> I should have bought that instead a Raptor last week.
> 
> My 350 Tremor stickered 82K 18 months ago, 11,500 miles, traded in for 80
> 
> Raptor had a 15K mark up, talked them down 5K. My difference was 10K. Happy I guess, it's all relevant.


One of my clients (actually 2 of them) took delivery of this on Tuesday.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## Mtnman1 (6 mo ago)

There are good dealers and not good dealers. I have a 22 F150 Reg cab being delivered soon. Its on a train somewhere. The dealer I chose to do business with never adds anything to MSRP. MSRP is 46k. ( 5.0, 3.73/w locker, snow plow prep, Fx4, etc.) My x-plan, PCO, ford discounts, brought price to 39k. With my trade in, I will be financing under 30K.

I know of 4 Ford Dealers selling a boat load of F150's at 2% and 3% under INVOICE. offering on 23's as well. Just sign up on f150gen14 forums and shoot them a pm. done deal. will work on the order with you and get it submitted to Ford.

on another note, the wife bought a 22 outback a few months back. $4500 ADM was listed on sticker. i saw that right away, but didnt saw anything. Once we had offer on the trade, etc, we were sitting at the salesman's deck to sign papers. I said one sec please. I called another Subaru dealer on my cell. put on speaker. "Hi, I am calling around to the area dealers. Do you add any dealer markups to MSRP?" "no we do not". "Ok thank you." The salesguy did not look too happy. 
I simply said, you know I am not paying the $4500, right? Either remove it, or we will buy elsewhere. It came right off.

I do not understand why anyone would pay ADM. Refuse to pay it. Once the dealer starts loosing sales to other dealers, it will come off. They are banking on folks not negotiating or knowing MSRP is the starting point, not what you should pay.


----------



## snowstacker (Feb 12, 2010)

I liked the old days when you could talk them down well below msrp. Maybe some day they will come back.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Just bought a 22 F450 and yikes! My only saving grace was I traded in my 19 F350 SRW and the dealer gave my 1500 less than I paid for it in 19 so I had about 28k in equity,


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Brian Young said:


> Just bought a 22 F450 and yikes! My only saving grace was I traded in my 19 F350 SRW and the dealer gave my 1500 less than I paid for it in 19 so I had about 28k in equity,


I’m debating on treading in a truck to upgrade even though I need another rig, not a replacement. Costs are up for sure.


----------

